# Sea Sponges in Toronto



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone know where I can buy good sea sponges in GTA? I am looking for Fan Sponges. Thanks.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

JOHN @ NAFB have very very nice and uniquely shaped blue sponge in the recent shipment, you will like them if you are fond of sponge.

Of course if you like sponge, you know that you will need to feed them since they are target feeders.

Might want to look into phyto for feeding:
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=phyto


----------



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

*What is NAFB?*



vaporize said:


> JOHN @ NAFB have very very nice and uniquely shaped blue sponge in the recent shipment, you will like them if you are fond of sponge.
> 
> Of course if you like sponge, you know that you will need to feed them since they are target feeders.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. By the way, what is NAFB? Thanks again.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

http://northamericanfishbreeder.com/index1.asp


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, John finally got his site up again - this time it actually looks nice! LOL.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Besides NAFB, you can also contact Ken at SeaUMarine - he also gets decent sponges from time to time.



soedmond said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy good sea sponges in GTA? I am looking for Fan Sponges. Thanks.


----------

